# Customer Appreciation BBQ at Detailer's Domain - Oct 22, 11



## detailersdomain

We would like to invite you all to our shop on Oct 22 for a BBQ to say thank you.

Time - 11 am - 2 pm

Pace - 55 Oak St, Norwood, NJ 07648

(note no parking on the opposite side of the shop on Oak Street)

Please let me know if you are coming. - [email protected]

Pic from last event


----------

